# 2011 auto cruze lt1 - transmission issue



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Sounds like you need a different dealer. And, it sounds like there really is something going on in the transmission. Either that, or there's a wiring issue. 

I'd also start looking into "lemon laws" for your state. I count 3 repair attempts, and possibly a 4th coming. In NY, 4 repair attempts must be made and the problem still exist to seek a remedy under the lemon law. Hope this helps!


----------



## IHATEMYCRUZE (May 18, 2012)

i am on my 2nd dealership, the first washed their hands of me. The lemon laws in Texas state repairs before 12,000 miles or 12 months. so i need to look further into what options i do have. I just got a call from the dealership they said they pulled 2 codes p0227 & p0236 and said i had a loose connection in the intake air pressure sensor. but my car is "fixed" again.

BUT THANK YOU FOR THE ADVICE!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

P0227 is a throttle position sensor code, and P0236 is a turbo boost code. So it could have been a flaky connection at the throttle that led to limited turbo use. It's possible that when the first dealer "fixed" the problem they knocked a connector loose and didn't want to eat the cost for a comeback. So they kept jerking you around until you took it elsewhere, and the second dealer tried to help you. 

I've seen a flaky throttle position sensor cause all kinds of transmission problems. What happens is the computers try to guess what the engine is doing, and do a bad job of guessing. 

Does the car drive/act differently now?


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

IHATEMYCRUZE said:


> Once i reached 15000 nothing but transmission issues from this car. I wonder if these issues have anything to do with natsa investigation on cruze fires.
> 
> 2-10-12 - 15422 mileage car towed to dealership - would start / shifter would go into gear / car would not drive - check engine, traction control & stabilitrac light were on. - shaft detent lever switch replaced.
> 
> ...




I would like to apologize for the issues that you have experienced with your vehicle. I understand that this can be frustrating. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name and VIN just to verify this information? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you with this. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## IHATEMYCRUZE (May 18, 2012)

sciphi, after driving it for the last few days, the gas mileage has improved slightly, but not where it was before this begun. the car drives like it always has, intermittent hard shifting up or down into gear with the occasional acting like its going to stall when starting out in reverse or a low gear. if they ever get it figured out or maybe this time its actually "fixed" i do not believe i will ever feel safe or comfortable in it again.


----------

